# The last Hurrah at The Monticristo Room



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

This Sunday was the last Hurf at The Monticristo Room. As you all know Tony is selling the place and we were invited down for one last Hurf before it's sold. As usual Tony was a gracious host and put out a nice spread from the place next door. There was plenty to drink. The company and conversation was great. I got to watch my Buffalo Bills loose another game as usual. It's tough being a fan of the only REAL NY team. Tony offered a 20% discount that day so as you would I took advantage of it. 

There were no pictures of Barry as we have a peace accord of no picture taking of each other... Barry didn't get any pics of Yesenia because she was too close to me the whole time That being the case I got a few of her since she seems to be the star attraction at our Herfs. Ain't I a lucky guy...

In attendance were several of the regulars and the addition of a new one.

Yesenia
Doogie
Tony and his employee Derek
Jam
nyisles and his business partner Ron
Lew
and yours truly

Tony for having us again and good luck in your future endeavors.

Encluded are pics of the hits I got. The first is of corse from Lew and as you can see a couple didnt make it home. The rest are from Tony, Barry and his partner. Tony also hit me with a Camacho Liberty 2003 which I didnt get a pic of. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

First pics is what I got from the humi at 20% off. And yes, I did leave some for the others. 

Last is my winnings from the trivia contest I finished first and got my pick of the prizes so this is what I picked.

Montecristo 2008 Limited Edition Sublime I've never had one so I'm gonna let it rest for a special occasion.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

grt pics and even a better time


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

FOUL!
CONSPIRACY!

yesenia purposely stayed close to her *ahem* "teddy bear" proventing me from taking pictures of her, therefore giving your post of pictures more views and more comments!

:laugh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

she is a cutie


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> she is a cutie


and so down to earth and friendly...

Dozer YOU ARE DA MAN!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nyisles said:


> and so down to earth and friendly...
> 
> Dozer YOU ARE DA MAN!


a very rare find. she is one of a kind.
together i think we can take him:bounce:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> a very rare find. she is one of a kind.
> together i think we can take him:bounce:


Not sure if I want to find out 

:fencing:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes. You are a lucky guy. Now if she would only stop gazing at me I would feel comfortable around you. j/k

Yesenia was right calling him a big teddy bear. But I wouldn't dare. lol


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Yes. You are a lucky guy. Now if she would only stop gazing at me I would feel comfortable around you. j/k
> 
> Yesenia was right calling him a big teddy bear. But I wouldn't dare. lol


Oh come on Lew, you know you want someone to sing you a lullaby while climbing into bed holding a teddy bear....

I think Yesenia would understand 

:scared:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Can't wait for the big guy mreads this thread:behindsofa:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> :behindsofa:


OK, that smiley is the absolute funniest I have ever seen!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think I could get my arms around that Teddy Bear to hold him, whether or not Yesenia minds.
eep:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Doogie said:


> a very rare find. she is one of a kind.
> together i think we can take him:bounce:


She is one of a kind :angel: and all mine. :biggrin1:

The two of you better recruit Lew and bring a few friends. :boxing:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> and so down to earth and friendly...
> 
> Dozer YOU ARE DA MAN!


I know... :first::humble::hail:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Not sure if I want to find out
> 
> :fencing:


No, you dont... :mrcool:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Yes. You are a lucky guy. Now if she would only stop gazing at me I would feel comfortable around you. j/k
> 
> Yesenia was right calling him a big teddy bear. But I wouldn't dare. lol


You better clean your glasses Lew. That wasn't a gaze.... :nono: :loco: :wacko: :suspicious: :noidea: :drum::laugh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

all in fun my friend


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You all better be careful what say about his woman unless you like getting a convict beating.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

jam said:


> You all better be careful what say about his woman unless you like getting a convict beating.


LMAO!!! This is the most hilarious thread ever. I dont even know where to start...

And thank you everyone, I am flattered. 



nyisles said:


> Oh come on Lew, you know you want someone to sing you a lullaby while climbing into bed holding a teddy bear....
> 
> I think Yesenia would understand
> 
> :scared:


OMG BAD VISUAL


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah, and since my teddybear doesnt like being referred to as teddybear, y'all have to help me think of a more, um...manly nickname.

And one last time....I love you teddybear, even if you are a Buffalo Bills fan.  :bolt:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

How about snuffleupagus.
You know the Sesame Street Character....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> How about snuffleupagus.
> You know the Sesame Street Character....


That I can deal with...

Although I was thinking something more along the lines of...

The Terminator.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesenia I like TOWER why because he will have to get you your own soon .....lol


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

You dont like being called teddybear, but you're okay with being being nicknamed after a Sesame Street character!? You make no sense, darling.

Maybe I should start referring to you as my pookie wookie lovey dovey cuddle bunny.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> You dont like being called teddybear, but you're okay with being being nicknamed after a Sesame Street character!? You make no sense, darling.
> 
> _Maybe I should start referring to you as my pookie wookie lovey dovey cuddle bunny._


Now that right there is funny....and you're the only one who could get away with it! :lol:

Looks like you guys had a ball. Doogie looks way to relaxed...Hey Jim, Gene called and said to get yer a$$ back to work!!!


----------

